# New FOTD Thread Guideline



## Janice (Dec 11, 2006)

For the FOTD forum to be as educational as possible to the cosmetic community your FOTD thread MUST contain a listing of the products used. This does not mean comprehensive list of every single product, a simple summary of products used will suffice.

If your post does not contain this basic information it will be moved to the Say Cheese forum.

Your photos must show as much detail as possible of the look you have created. If the thread contains only "artistic" headshots that don't show much, if any, detail your thread will be moved to the Say Cheese forum.

If you are an artist and you are sharing your work the above guidelines apply, if you can not remember products used during the shoot please post your photos in the Say Cheese forum.

Let's remember that the FOTD forum is for sharing your daily cosmetic artwork as well as inspiring and teaching others.


----------



## n_c (Dec 11, 2006)

Will do...that was a much need requirement for FOTD.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 11, 2006)

excellent idea!  everyone always asks the poster to list what they used anyway haha, it's best to just do it automatically without being asked!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 12, 2006)

I appreciate this. I think it'll make the FOTD thread more efficient and beneficial to all the members. Thanks Janice!


----------



## baby_phat_phat (Dec 14, 2006)

good to know, thanks


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 19, 2006)

Amen!


----------



## charismaticlime (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree!  I hate it when I ask people what they used and they never bother to reply to my question!


----------

